# Folding Hard Top Tonneau



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Wondering if anyone has any recommendations for a folding hard top cover.

After debating between shell vs cover, and soft vs hard, I've settled that I would like the hard top.

Wondering if anyone uses them and has mounted either kayak or fishing rod holders onto the top?

thanks.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

I debated the same issue and I found me a soft cover on a deal and I love it. At times I wished it was a hard top but the soft one folds up and is easily stored if I need the bed of my truck. I have seen the large one piece hard covers with kayak racks on them but those covers do not come off very easy.


----------



## bogeyman71 (Dec 12, 2013)

I have had a bak flip fiber max on my silverado for 18 months. It has served me well and I have had no issues. Very versatile


----------

